# Band promotion in today's age



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

We are going to try the website and business card route at the local establishments.

Anyone else going this route or are you doing demo CDs?


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

my new band...*pauses for applause* will be trying the myspace/demo cd route...

yay because fun??


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I think just playing alot of gigs for low $$$ pays off in the long run by word of mouth, as long as the band sounds great, and in your case it does:rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess my approach is to try EVERYthing.

We have a proper promo kit with the requisite bios, posters, press clippings et cetera, as well as a band site, MySpace site, business cards et cetera.


What works? Hard to say really. As has been stated, playing gigs(successfully) seems to lead to more of the same.


Good luck. I checked out the video clip of Shine and it sounded great. Nice to hear some bottom end on an acoustic. I think a lot of people tend to dial out the low end on acoustics for some reason. You guys didn't.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...timely thread.

i have decided to devote 2007 to achieving recognition for my band.

primarily, this will involve blitzing the media with our cds, but i'll be looking for any ideas i can find.

-dh


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

one word: myspace

we've recently seen a huge increase in myspacers looking at our site and commenting and stuff: http://www.myspace.com/birdsofwales


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> one word: myspace
> 
> we've recently seen a huge increase in myspacers looking at our site and commenting and stuff: http://www.myspace.com/birdsofwales


Yep, everyone has one now. The one thing I find annoying about myspace is the auto song play, drives me nuts, I'm already listening to my music collection 95% of the time. :smile:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Just thinking, I have no experience with this:

Are business owners going to look at myspace/your website?

What about a DVD (live)?

I would think the promo kit as Milkman suggests, with a CD and a DVD would be the best bet, as well as the required website. CDs and DVDs are pretty cheap to punch out once the front end work is all done.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> I think just playing alot of gigs for low $$$ pays off in the long run by word of mouth, as long as the band sounds great, and in your case it does:rockon:


That is definitely the wrong way to go. You cheapen the product, and make it harder for the rest of the guys to make a decent wage. Barowners are a cheap bunch, and will only pay what you are willing to take, so make it worth all our whiles. Play for cheap,,,jezuz. 


CT.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

What we've found with the Birds of Wales, is that most agents, industry people, bookers, other bands, etc will look at your myspace... They judge you mostly by your daily page views, and your total page view's and how many friends you have on your network.

Things like promo video's are good too, we've got a couple on youtube, some candid videos, an actual promo video from our CD release party, and our music video.

I'd say things like promo vids are 2nd to myspace, mainly becuase it usually takes a little extra work to get to that kind of stuff.. myspace is easy because all you have to do is find the artists page and bam, right there you have all their info, as well as some song previews.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I just wanted to add, that press kits with proper bio's and photographs sent out with every CD listing upcoming shows, news, press quotes, contact info, websites, links to downloads etc is important as well.

and as always, your product is what you are selling. so if for example the audio quality isn't top notch, or isn't high enough quality to be played on radio, dont expect it to get on the radio.
If thats the type of thing your going after, I think its smart to spend the extra money and get your tracks mixed right, and mastered. Otherwise, you might as well send in a copy of your band playing to a tape recorder in your living room, because the radio station wont play it.


----------

